# Seattle Charter??



## jrutledge33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi PNW folks!

I am going to be in Seattle for early October on business with a few extra days for fun. 
I am interested in securing a charter with skipper for 4 passengers for an overnight trip. 
Would anyone have insight on which charter companies I should start calling first? and open to any other ideas, to do's, recommendations, or must see items -- first trip to PNW.

(apologies if this is covered already in the depths of this forum. I have tried searching, plus fresh news/reviews are most helpful.)

Many thanks in advance,
Jeff
Atlanta, GA


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff:

October can be real nice, or real cold and rainy. Of course, sailing in the "off" season brings other opportunities... When you say "Seattle" do you mean you want to leave from Seattle itself, or are you willing to travel an hour or two north by car to get to the San Juans?

Also, there are a few large classic sailing vessels around that might be able to accommodate you.

Something like this?

Alcyone Sail Training
Schooner Martha Foundation

David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Seattle proper per say has two places, WIndworks and seattle sailing at Shilshoal marina in North seattle. If you want an evening sail on the actual seattle waterfront, there are two 70'ish' boat availible for charter.

If you go north to Bellingham or Anacortes, there are a couple of places in those city's too.

If ou pickup a recent issue of "Sailing" magazine, I am thinking the 4 major charterers in this region have adds in the back part under charter or class's availible.

I am also thinking, if you go to a local rags website 48° North - The Sailing Magazine on that site is a list of charter places too.

Marty


----------



## jrutledge33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks David. we are doing a conference in Seattle proper, but a car ride to a harbor is very do-able. 

those are beautiful boats, and very large! we were thinking 35-40 foot. for one overnight I was thinking 2 staterooms (2 of the 4 will bunk together and then one stateroom for the skipper, the other 2 folks can do settee/dinette bunks)

thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Then Marty's advice is what you want to follow. There is a button to click at the top of the 48 North website that links to their charter guide.

This is only a data point, and not a very relevant one at that, but a couple of weeks ago, I was up at Bellingham where San Juan Sailing is located. I watched what was happening on the docks as they received/prepared boats for the next week's charters.

Seemed like a classy, well-run operation to me.

I'd think it would be better to call them mid-week, instead of the weekends, when they turn the boats. They were busy!

You'd be more likely to be able to engage them in thoughtful conversation about your requirements.

One note: Interstate 5 North is a MESS on Friday afternoons/evenings. Please plan accordingly.

David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If you are thinking one night, then an overnight out of seattle is probably best. Windworks is a dufour sails outlet, but has other brands availible to charter. Seattle sailing is the J-Boat dealer in town, but like Windworks, hs other brands availible. 

Places to go, if you want somewhat rough, Blake island, get there by 3-4 pm on a Fri to sun, and there is a native Salmon dinner done by the Duwamish tribe in a long house, with dancing, ie native indian style after. There are some other places that are real easy from here to that go to other cites, ie Eagle harbor on Bainbridge, Bremerton and see the warships, and tour some, come north to edmonds where David and I are at, lots of stuff walking distance from here too. 

For a single overnight, the San Juan island places IMHO are too far to drive. The 2 70 footers on the water front of seattle, come with a captain, not positive, but for an overnight, that might be a blast, especially if you can get Neptunes Carr, a Santa Cruz 70 that is decked out for racing fast too. Reports of mid 20knots down wind are not uncommon from crew members on good days!

marty


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Marty is right again.


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

If you are chartering and want a captain, Windworks has a number of great instructors/captains available. Three in particular are Gene,Neil and Andy. Excellent sailors/instuctors and easy to get along with. Their newer boats are the nicest ones , duh. Windworks website has info on all the boats, size, age, cost, electronics, etc.

Michael


----------



## jrutledge33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tons of great info guys. Thanks again! if we get to do this, I certainly owe you a cruising log.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, you do.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Places to go, if you want somewhat rough, Blake island, get there by 3-4 pm on a Fri to sun


We joined a daysail cruise over there. Had a great time, but it seemed that slips are in high demand on summer weekends. There are a handful of mooring balls, but not everyone has a dingy.. The boat I was on ended up grabbing a spot between two pilings just inside the breakwater. I'm not sure what one calls this, but we had a heck of a time getting a C&C 36 into position and lines run around the pilings.



> The 2 70 footers on the water front of seattle, come with a captain


Are these the "Lets Go Sailing!" boats?


----------

